# Will it explode?



## TampaBayTbolt (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a vacation coming up and it includes a 10 hr drive and I want to run gps, while my fiance drives, and I need to work with internet access so I need to tether and I need to have bluetooth on to make and receive work phonecalls. With gps, wifi, data, and bluetooth radios all working simultaneously make my thunderbolt explode, smoke, or melt?


----------



## stonehenge1861 (Jun 7, 2011)

it will go into cool down mode i know this from my experience. :gasp: just put it over the ac vent and it will stay cool then. :androidwink:


----------



## TampaBayTbolt (Jul 13, 2011)

I know it gets hot just using navigating with google maps, will undervolting help/harm?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

If you are rooted, underclock the kernel.

EDIT: Your phone's performance will decrease but it will stay cooler.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

If you have it in a car dock, be sure to have some A/C blowing on it!

I would have voted that it will spontaneously combust but that wasn't an option.


----------



## Cnug726 (Aug 20, 2011)

"Jakobby93 said:


> If you are rooted, underclock the kernel.
> 
> EDIT: Your phone's performance will decrease but it will stay cooler.


How underclocked do you suggest?


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

i would not recommend underclocking. just keep the device next to the ac and keep the back cover off and you should be fine. no phone is made to all that at the same time for 10 hours so thats gonna be the best suggestion. underclocking it will most likely cause your device to randomly reboot several times from all the processes running and not being able to work at maximum capacity. so yea....


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

kobowm said:


> keep the back cover off


That's unwise since two antennae are in that back cover.


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

true. i didnt think about that.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Keep an eye on the temp. I drive 6 hours back home every week and when streaming music and running navigation my phone has hit above 140 F, I just stop using it and place it by the AC vent. Make sure to remove any case you might have on it.
When on my trips I run it at the stock settings as I believe that's what the phone was designed for.

When it gets too hot my phone starts to lockup but doesn't reboot so you'll know when it needs a break.


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

I always stream music, have bluetooth connected for phone calls, and tether to my iPad (work provided, didn't have a choice!) or laptop. The phone gets warm, but I've never had too much issue with it. I don't run Nav at the same time typically though, so I don't know if that would push it over the edge.


----------



## TampaBayTbolt (Jul 13, 2011)

I know it will overheat and lock up, especially when I have the car charger hooked up. I think I will just put my girlfriends DINC as the nav device, as this device has never overheated. And just use mine to tether. I'm not upsetbout it, that is a lot to ask of a phone at once, right?


----------



## hille141 (Jul 24, 2011)

One thing I've done to keep the phone a little cooler is to shut the screen off when I wont be changing roads anytime soon. Voice navigation still works though so you would have a reminder before you missed a turn.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

Cnug726 said:


> How underclocked do you suggest?


768 for max
184 for min


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I wouldn't do this. The device needs to keep up with everything you are doing, doing as the above poster said will just slow the device down to the point where it takes longer to complete tasks and causes more heat than what would be created by just doing it quickly.


----------



## SaintFurion (Aug 7, 2011)

I never tried all that stuff at the same time. What I have done is BT, NAV, and Streaming Audio (pandora) easily with no issue. Throw in a few calls here and there with no problem. Now when it was stock ROM that would cause a reboot about an hour into a drive. So I would be careful to use a good, stable ROM for any trip. I also avoid any OC/UC. I found that this actually makes it less stable. YMMV (I drive 6+ hours on a regular basis).


----------



## youneek (Jul 25, 2011)

I use the breffo dock thing to hold my phone in the AC vent and the phone runs great. Best dock system ever, especially for looong drives.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## 06ms6 (Jul 21, 2011)

Had all that going on a 6 hour drive, twice. Battery had a hard time keeping up (on dock!) but I think that it was reducing charge amps to reduce heat.


----------



## Tumbleweed65 (Aug 13, 2011)

TampaBayTbolt said:


> I have a vacation coming up and it includes a 10 hr drive and I want to run gps, while my fiance drives, and I need to work with internet access so I need to tether and I need to have bluetooth on to make and receive work phonecalls. With gps, wifi, data, and bluetooth radios all working simultaneously make my thunderbolt explode, smoke, or melt?


I drive a big rig and use my bolt for everything it "for as much as 14 hrs a day" has gps, bluetooth(talking on the phone),streaming radio(paused if im on phone),tethering my laptop. It works just fine on hot days it has ran warm to the point of getting laggy so I moved the mount so the vent blew on the back of it (it only takes a small amount) just the bottom 1/4 of the phone in front of vent and has no problem whatsoever I have it clocked to 1.578\248


----------



## TampaBayTbolt (Jul 13, 2011)

Tumbleweed65 said:


> I drive a big rig and use my bolt for everything it "for as much as 14 hrs a day" has gps, bluetooth(talking on the phone),streaming radio(paused if im on phone),tethering my laptop. It works just fine on hot days it has ran warm to the point of getting laggy so I moved the mount so the vent blew on the back of it (it only takes a small amount) just the bottom 1/4 of the phone in front of vent and has no problem whatsoever I have it clocked to 1.578\248


That sounds promising. What kernel and voltages are you using?


----------



## Tumbleweed65 (Aug 13, 2011)

I have gingeritis3D haven't changed the kernel or Voltages from what came with it. Pretty sure the latest still has ziggys but I'm on stock debloat as of last night so I can't look. (but going back to tonight.... Lol)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

